# Portage Lakes Wednesday Nighter



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, since I was on vacation this week, I decided to go ahead and drop the $$$ in the pot and fish a Portage Lakes Wednesday nighter with Nick as my partner. It was his first bass tournament and he was about as excited as a 9 year old who LOVES to fish could be. We were both decked out in our OGF shirts, and hit the lakes...

Well, we decided to try some crankbaits first. Within 30 minutes of fishing, we had 3 fish, but they were all short. And then....

BOOM!!!! Rain in buckets, lightning all over the place... We got HAMMERED by an afternoon storm. It was a very nervous time on the lake, and we did seek some cover in the worst of it all...

But, as storms do, it blew past and all was right with the tournament.

The crankbait bite quit after the rain, so we moved to a nice flat and started worm fishing. What a blast we had!

We caught 15 bass all together, and did have a nice limit of keepers to boot! Nick even caught the biggest fish of the day... IMAGINE THAT!!! 

Got all the keepers on Texas rigged worms of a certain color...  I think the highlight for me was letting Nick run the trolling motor at the front of the boat. He was trying so hard to keep us along our line, and yet still kept fishing his rear end off in the process... I just had to stand back and watch him. He really enjoyed himself today, and even though we didn't win or even sniff any money, the pride I feel as his Dad is priceless. 

We did get our 5 fish limit that weighed 7 lb 9 oz... Put us in the middle of the field. We even tied with Tx Transplant and johnboy, who have been fishing the weekly events for awhile...  

I have a few pix I'll post in a minute.

If I could get every Wednesday off, I'd fish them all with Nick. He's a heck of a fisherman, a great net man, and really knows his bass.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the "man" ready to go! Nice bass too!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Sounds like you are going to have a best buddy for life Carl. I love fishing with Zach and Marcia. Fishing with your family keeps you close.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations Nick and Carl! Hope you win one soon.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Carl.......that is so Awesome! You might have a future "Pro" fisherman there 
Doesn't get any better than that. Love the pic's, thanks for sharing  WB


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good job Carl/Nick!
His face says it all.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

How many boats do you think were out there? Who won? What weight? BB?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There were 30 or so boats out there... Winning weight was 15.0 lbs...

BIG fish (I think) was a 9 pounder...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

wait.. a true 9?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats what I heard...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome story Carl.
The apple didnt fall far from the tree!


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

what is that lakes previous record?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Ahhh hes hooked now. Great job guys.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Can anyone confirm the 9 pound big bass? Jonboy what have you heard? Marty just lives a few houses away I'll find out soon enough if no one on here knows for sure.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I heard it took 9lbs to cash a check, not a 9lb Bass.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Negatory on the 9lb. bass.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Cull'in said:


> Negatory on the 9lb. bass.


Thanks Cull'in! I was getting worried that I was fishing the wrong lakes this year. A fish that big would make me turn left instead of turning right!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

wowzers!!! nice pictures. Way 2 go. 9lber? amazing!! oh, negatory? too bad


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I heard it was over 10lbs...


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

10.6 to be exact


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it was a solid 11


----------

